# help: period question



## Honey B. Fly (Jan 15, 2008)

*i have all the signs and its the exact time i should have my period. ive had cramps for the last 1.5 days but 0 bleeding. i know for sure the cramps are menstraul cramps. 

im kinda scared now because thats never happened to me b4. usually ill get cramps about 9 hours b4 i start bleeding.

is this weird or does this ever happen to any of u? could something be wrong? im not on any birth control so i always have regular periods every month.*


----------



## Kuuipo (Jan 15, 2008)

Are you absolutely sure you don't have a retained tampon in from last period?  Don't laugh or be aghast, I have seen a number of patients in the ED with forgotten products....like one young lady who had 2 tampons in because she wanted to have relations with her boyfriend and later forgot to remove both .....(I am surprised she didn't get toxic shock).
Anyway, some people get cramps for a few days before their periods start because of stress, etc.  You are lucky to have such regular periods, but occasionally nature can throw a curveball at you!


----------



## Honey B. Fly (Jan 15, 2008)

*im sure theres no tampon, i dont even know how any girl could 4get that but i know some do.

maybe it is just stress, ive never in my life actually wanted to start a period lol i just want to start bleeding and get it over with, cramps suck so much.*


----------



## Kuuipo (Jan 15, 2008)

Yeah, cramps totally suck. Hot water bottles and motrin (or Aleve) are probabley the best thing since chocolate. Although I know some friends who swear by special herb teas, I think motrin is the way to go.


----------



## VeXedPiNk (Jan 15, 2008)

Ugh, I hear you! I get wicked cramps a few days before my period and they don't go away until it's finished. I swear by Midol (extra strength!) and hot water bottles.

Hope you feel better


----------



## breechan (Jan 15, 2008)

Not to scare you or anything, but have you been sexually active recently? If not, there is a good chance that you are perfectly normal. Periods shift for a whole host of reasons.

Make sure you stay hydrated really well with plenty of water, and avoid diuretics like coffee and cola. 

*hug* Sometimes it's when I fret about my period that it decides to come a few days late. Freakin' nature ugh!


----------

